# Rotor risers



## The Walri (Nov 27, 2018)

Tried my hand at raising a rotor today....unscrewed it and found that I would need a female thread in the ground and male into the rotor. unfortunately I I had bought the male/male threaded rotors at Lowes....my question is do I need to get the female/male risers? or try a nipple extractor to remove what's in the ground and use the risers I have? unfortunately the previous owner had the system installed so I dont know what fittings the coming off the main line are. I'm concerned that if I try the nipple extractor and it's not a nipple in there I may break whatever fitting is in there. short of digging it all out to see are they're any ways to tell? or should I just get the female/male fittings and move on?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I use a female / male riser.


----------



## The Walri (Nov 27, 2018)

thanks @g-man Just ordered a bunch!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Order? Lowe's/Menards have them in stock. It is like $0.60/each.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Orbit-1-2-in-MNPT-x-1-2-in-MNPT-Cut-Off-Riser/3132069


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

https://youtu.be/rBOKjLNY1PU


----------



## The Walri (Nov 27, 2018)

my lowes only has those in 1/2" x 1/2", I need the 3/4"x 3/4" which they don't have. ordered these, more $ but can't find cheaper locally. I'm switching all my current sprays from VANs to HE-VANs and also picked up some other odds and ends so didn't mind ordering, but finding a local source would be great moving forward!

https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/orbit-37056-3-4-x-4-riser-extension?gclid=CjwKCAjwnK36BRBVEiwAsMT8WJXXF5iK1Qb9osZQMj8TMzkfavc2jP_ietq2YckX8SKbi7VZuAAAVhoCbKkQAvD_BwE

Watched @wardconnor video and should have taken his advice and gotten the FPT fittings the first go round. 🤔


----------



## dj80d (Nov 15, 2020)

please if you can only use swing joints. you will have less breaks. risers arent good at all


----------

